# Buck Tussle



## rip18 (Nov 16, 2005)

I went up to Cades Cove (Great Smoky Mountains National Park) a couple of weeks ago.  Saw 4 different fight sequences.  This is one of the better pics I got of two bucks fighting.  These two weren't serious, they were just sparring.


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice picture.   

That place is eat up with deer up there.  Everytime I have been there I always see plenty of deer.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 16, 2005)

That's a great picture, I would have love to watch them.


----------



## UGAalum13 (Nov 16, 2005)

Great pic!  That rascal on the right has some heavy horns!


----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 16, 2005)

great pic...


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Nov 16, 2005)

I sure would like to find those sheds!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 16, 2005)

I wish I could have seen that in person. Great photo!


----------



## striper commander (Nov 16, 2005)

I got a pic of the big 8 in velvet at the end of august. I wish that i owned all of that land up there.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool picture! Where was that big boy when I was there in September? I think I have a picture of the smaller buck. Is this the same buck?


----------



## rip18 (Nov 17, 2005)

DSGB-

Sure seems to have the same antler configuration...


----------



## DSGB (Nov 17, 2005)

I changed the picture in my last post so you could get a better view of the rack. They sure do look similar, although it's kinda hard to be sure, considering they're taken from opposite sides.


----------

